# Messergebnisse



## BeckyTrans

Hi everybody!
I'm trying to translate into Spanish an article about the ozone layer and I've found this paragraph:

In Luftschichten zwischen 13 und 21 Kilometern Höhe gebe es „so gut wie kein Ozon“ mehr, sagte der NASA-Wissenschaftler Paul Newman. Hier seien die schlechten Messergebnisse aus der Zeit von 21. bis 30. September auch von einer weiteren Satellitenmessung am 8. Oktober bestätigt worden. Die Dicke der noch vorhandenen Ozonschicht sei stellenweise um den Faktor 100 zurückgegangen und die ausgedünnte Schicht reiße überall auf. 

I have problems with 'Messergebnisse'. Does it refer to the results of the measures took in a research? My translation is 'resultados de la medición realizada...', though I'm not quite convinced about it. 
What do you think?
Thanks.


----------



## jazyk

Yo lo traduciría de la misma forma que tú.


----------



## heidita

> Hier seien die schlechten Messergebnisse aus der Zeit von 21. bis 30. September


 
 
*se habrían confirmado las malos resultados de las mediciones entre el .....*
 
_realizados_ me parece innecesario....


----------



## BeckyTrans

heidita said:


> *se habrían confirmado las malos resultados de las mediciones entre el .....*
> 
> _realizados_ me parece innecesario....


 
Pero así, ¿no podría dar lugar a una ambigüedad? Es decir, al no poner "realizadas", parece que los resultados se confirmaron entre los días 21-30 de septiembre, cuando lo que creo que quiere decir es que se confirmaron los resultados de las mediciones que se habían hecho entre los días 21-30 de septiembre. 
¿No es ese el sentido del texto? ¿O lo entendí mal?


----------



## heidita

También es verdad, Becky, mejor poner "anteriores o realizadas". Me gusta más mediciones anteriores... A elegir...


----------



## BeckyTrans

¡Ooooh! Suena bien. ¡Muchísimas gracias, heidita!


----------

